# How Do I Clean The Salt Water Buildup Off A Tank So I Can Use It For F



## timmylucas (Jul 7, 2011)

I just bought a tank and it has a bunch of red and salt build up.I have no clue how to clean it off. I just want to get it off and set it up so I can use it with my piranhas. But I need a safe way to clean it and get it completely off.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

warm water and white vinegar works wonders!

just rinse it out when you are done, any residual vinegar wont hurt anything in the future.


----------



## Trevorjm (Nov 7, 2011)

Just an extra tip... I rubbed for hours with vinegar and water and it did nothing to my tank which had some pretty nasty buildup. What you need to do is soak a sponge and lay it on the spot you want to clean. If it comes off by rubbing then good, but if it's a bit nastier then it works to soak the area with vinegar rather than letting it dry off after a little while.

Good luck


----------

